# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Norte >  La CHC empezará en febrero las primeras actuaciones en ríos con cargo al fondo Estatal de Dinamización

## Embalses

La Confederación Hidrográfica del Cantábrico (CHC) iniciará en el mes de febrero las primeras actuaciones en los cauces de los ríos cántabros con cargo a la partida que corresponde a la región dentro del Fondo Estatal de Dinamización, incluido en el Plan E (Plan Español para el Estímulo de la Economía y el Empleo) del Gobierno de José Luis Rodríguez Zapatero .

En total, la región va a recibir 18 millones de euros del Fondo de Dinamización, destinados a actuaciones de mejora de infraestructuras y calidad de las aguas tanto en los ríos como en la costa. Las actuaciones en ríos, que son las que ejecutará la CHC, supondrán ocho millones de esa partida.

Según explicó hoy en rueda de prensa el presidente de la CHC, Jorge Marquínez, se empezará por aquellos proyectos que ya estaban predefinidos --que tienen las fichas elaboradas y los informes ambientales aprobados-- y que se desarrollen en dominio público y no requieran obtener previamente los terrenos. Son, en su mayor parte, "actuaciones pequeñas" de mantenimiento de riberas, limpieza, desbroces o eliminación de plantas invasoras.

La Confederación está estudiando además otras propuestas, unas propias y otras trasladadas por algunos ayuntamientos y la Delegación del Gobierno, que podrían realizarse con esos fondos. Marquínez destacó que tienen "varias decenas de proyectos en estudio", unos 40, pero no habrá que esperar a la aprobación de todos ellos para ponerlos en marcha, sino que se irán iniciando a medida que se aprueben.

Entre esos proyectos en estudio está el que prevé solucionar los problemas de avenidas del río Miera en el municipio de Entrambasaguas, un proyecto que saldrá adelante seguro porque, según comentó el presidente de la CHC, no se puede dejar ya más tiempo.

Las actuaciones que se van a acometer con estos ocho millones de euros, complementan la inversión que ya tenía prevista la propia Confederación por importe de otros ocho millones de euros. Habrá dos tipos de proyectos: pequeñas actuaciones como las de mantenimiento, limpieza de cauces, actuaciones en orillas degradadas o dragados; y proyectos de mayor entidad.

MEJORA NOTABLE DEL MEDIO AMBIENTE

Para la concreción de esas actuaciones el presidente de la CHC ya ha mantenido diversas reuniones con algunos alcaldes y técnicos, con los consejeros de Medio Ambiente, Francisco Martín, y de Desarrollo Rural, Ganadería, Pesca y Biodiversidad, Jesús Oria, y con el delegado del Gobierno, Agustín Ibáñez, que le acompañaba en la rueda de prensa.

Marquínez destacó que esta inversión, para cuya ejecución se cuenta con unos márgenes "estrechos", supone un "reto muy importante" para la Confederación, que quiere desarrollarla con "la mayor eficacia posible" para cumplir los objetivos del plan estatal, de impulsar la economía y el empleo, y de forma que redunde además en mejoras de los numerosos "pequeños problemas" que hay distribuidos por toda la red fluvial de la región.

El delegado del Gobierno, por su parte, aseguró que esos ocho millones de euros se traducirán en una "mejora notable del medio ambiente y la calidad de vida de los ciudadanos".

REPARTO POR CUENCAS

De los ocho millones que se invertirán en los cauces de los ríos cántabros, algo más de 3,1 millones corresponden a actuaciones de recuperación ambiental en la cuenca del Miera, con las que se espera crear unos 84 empleos.

Por su parte, para el Nansa habrá más de un millón de euros (28 empleos) destinados a su restauración; para el Saja unos 895.000 euros (24 empleos), también para trabajos de restauración; y para el arroyo Velilla se destinarán algo más de 636.000 euros con el fin de acondicionarlo entre Tarriba y San Felices de Buelna, unos trabajos en los que se espera crear 17 trabajos.

----------

